# Does anybosy know what type of bacopa this is



## Carson789 (Feb 26, 2018)

My lfs was selling it and it was a little brown so it wasnt geting enought nutrjents so i thought id try to save it, they didnt have it labled but i knew it was bacopa maybe caroliniana but it was a good price for a big clump so i got it and already after about a day it is much more green so it seems to be doing better, hope it will get super bright like bacopa usualy is


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bacopa caroliniana


----------



## J.A. Marlow (Feb 7, 2018)

I agree with the previous poster. Looks like Bacopa Caroliniana.

Congrats on getting the good deal!


----------

